# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  لعشآق الفرآولة .. ][ صور من أختيآري ][ ..

## بقآيا حنين

يآهلآ بالحلوآت والحلوين  

أني اليوم مآ أدري ويش فيني ؟؟
من اشتهيت *الفرآولـة* وأني مو بخير >> أسم الله عليي 
بالأول حطيت موضوع عن فوآئد *الفرآولة* في منتدى الصحة ... الي بغى يشوفه هنـــآ 
والحين في منتدى الصور 

ويمكن أدور الي طبخة فيهآ *فرآولة* أسويهآ وأحطهآ ليكم في قسم مآلذ وطآب 
ولآ أقول أخلي *هموس* تسوي لنآ ،، عآد هي شآطرة في هالشغلآت  :wink: .. 


يللآ شوفوا الصور وأتحسروآ >> هع هع  :wacko:  



 

:
 

 
: 

 
: 

 
: 

 
: 

 
: 

 
: 

 

أكيـد يتبع .. بعدني مآ أشبع من صور *الفرآولة* >> خخخخخ

----------


## بقآيا حنين

شكلي اليوم مآبخلص من هآلصور ...








:








:






:









:





هذي حلمتي وقعدت وأني مشتهية *الفرآولة* وعلى حظي .. مآفي





:



هالمرة بعد جبت ليكم صور من مزرعتنآ






:





:






:







:







:






عليـكم بالعآفية حبآيبي .. وأذآ مآ كفآكم قولوا لي مشآن أجيب زيآدة ,,



لكمـ ورودي

----------


## علي pt

*صور رائعة خيه ..*

*شهيتنا الفراولة ،،*


*ودمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
أمممممممممممممممم
لذيذمره مره شهيتيني واجد
تحيااااااااااتو...سمورهـ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يمي يمي 
يااااااا علي اتحسرررررررت مرررره 
اشتهيته مررره مرررره
عااااااد اني ما اذوقه إلا بالسنه حسنه :)
وانتي اجي واتكملي علينااا بالتحسيرررر 
وقلت بدل الحسره لطشتهم لي عشاان كل مره اشوفهم واتحسر ههههه
يسلمووو خيتووو ع النقل اللي كله تحسيررر ههههه
واللذيذ الرااايق الحلووو منك 
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو 
الصور جوناان

----------


## همسة ألم

*يمييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*
*لذيذ الفرااااااااااااااااااااااولة*
*أحبه موووت* 
*يسلموووووووووووووووو حبابه على لطرح الشهي* 
*موفقه* 
*تحيآآتووووووووووووووو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

كـ شكل يجنن ويحسر مرهـ 
بس كـ طعم ما حبهوش :noworry:  

 :signthankspin: على اللطشهـ التحسيريهـ >>للأعضاء مو لي :toung:  
دمتي بود

----------


## همس الصمت

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
الصور عذاااااااااااااااااب مرة
حسرتيني على الفراولة وبالذات اول صورة 
ياعلييييييييييييييي
عذاااااااااااااااااااب مرة
خلاص جيبي لي معك وانتي جايه تردي
خخخخخخخخخخخ
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على هيك تحسير ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~!!*
*ههههههه الله رحم بحالي مآ أحبه* 
*وإلآ شكل الصور تجنن ..*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~*
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*سي يوو ..~!!*
*كبريإأء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني بآخذ هالصحن وبقعد بعيد


يسلمو >>أعشق الطبيعه

----------


## هدوء الغرام

صور رائعة وتصوير أحلى

بس اني ما أحب الفروالة
دمتي بود

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يــــــ**ـــــ**ــــســــلــــ**ــــمو

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *صور رائعة خيه ..*
> 
> *شهيتنا الفراولة ،،* 
> 
> 
> *ودمتم بحفظ الباري*



 
الأروع مرورك خيـو *عـلي* :)


تفضل خذ لك حبة .. لآتستحي


دمتَ بخيـر ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> مساء الخير..
> 
> أمممممممممممممممم
> لذيذمره مره شهيتيني واجد
> 
> تحيااااااااااتو...سمورهـ



 

مسآء النور والسرور ,,



تسلمي ع التوآجد خيتو *سمورة* 


تحيآتي ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يمي يمي 
> 
> يااااااا علي اتحسرررررررت مرررره 
> اشتهيته مررره مرررره
> عااااااد اني ما اذوقه إلا بالسنه حسنه :)
> وانتي اجي واتكملي علينااا بالتحسيرررر 
> وقلت بدل الحسره لطشتهم لي عشاان كل مره اشوفهم واتحسر ههههه
> يسلمووو خيتووو ع النقل اللي كله تحسيررر ههههه
> واللذيذ الرااايق الحلووو منك 
> ...



 
يؤؤ يآغناتي اشتهيتيه

أكلي الي تبغيه ,, حلآل عليش


ربي يسلمك ويعآفيك ..
منووووووة بمرورك غلآي *عوآمية صفوآنية*


دمتِ ,, لمن تحبين :bigsmile:

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يسلمووو 
> الصور جوناان



 

ربي يسلمك ويخليك خيتو* المميزة* :)


تسلمي ع التوآجد  :embarrest:  :amuse: 



دمتِ بـود ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *يمييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*
> *لذيذ الفرااااااااااااااااااااااولة*
> 
> مرة لذيذ >> مآيحتآج تقولي لي 
> 
> *أحبه موووت* 
> 
> حبتش الزهراء غناتي :)
> 
> ...



 
ربي يسلمك ويعآفيك خيتو* همسة ألم* 


شكرا ع التوآجد


خآلص التحايا ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> كـ شكل يجنن ويحسر مرهـ 
> 
> بس كـ طعم ما حبهوش
> 
> مآتحبيه .. أيه وفرتي لي 
> 
>  
> 
> على اللطشهـ التحسيريهـ >>للأعضاء مو لي 
> ...



 
العفوو خيتـو* وردة محمدية* :)


منوورة يالغلآ  :embarrest:  ,,


حيــآكِ ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> الصور عذاااااااااااااااااب مرة
> حسرتيني على الفراولة وبالذات اول صورة 
> ياعلييييييييييييييي
> عذاااااااااااااااااااب مرة
> خلاص جيبي لي معك وانتي جايه تردي
> خخخخخخخخخخخ
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> ...



 
يؤؤ :weird: 

نسيت أجيب معآي .. يللآ خيرهآ بغيرهآ


ربي يسلمك ويعآفيك عزيزتي *همس الصمت* :)


يسعدني توآجدكِ دوومآ  :embarrest:  :amuse: 


كوني بقرب ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *مرآحب ..~!!*
> *ههههههه الله رحم بحالي مآ أحبه* 
> *وإلآ شكل الصور تجنن ..*
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~*
> *لآعدمـ ...* 
> *سي يوو ..~!!*
> 
> *كبريإأء*



 
 
هلولوو ..~


حتى أنتي مآتحبيه  :evil: 


ربي يسلمك ويعآفيكِ عزيزتي *كبريآء*


مآننحرم هالطلة الحلووة .. يآرب :embarrest: 


سلآموو ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يسلموووووووووو



 
ربي يسلمك خيتو* أنين القلب*


تسلمي ع المرور :embarrest: 


تحيآتي ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> أني بآخذ هالصحن وبقعد بعيد
> 
>  
> عليش بالعآفية قلبوو  
> 
> يسلمو >>أعشق الطبيعه



 
ربي يسلمك ويخليك عزيزتي *حساسة بزيادة* :)


شكرا ع التوآجد  :embarrest:  :amuse: 


دمتِ بعشق ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> صور رائعة وتصوير أحلى
> 
> بس اني ما أحب الفروالة
> دمتي بود



 

الأروع مرورك خيتو *هدوء الغرام* :)


يآكثر الي اكتشفناهم مايحبوا الفرآولة :huh: 


شكرا ع التواجد يالغلآ :amuse:  :embarrest: 


دمتِ بفرح ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يــــــ**ـــــ**ــــســــلــــ**ــــمو



 

 
ربي يسلمك ويخليك خيتو *زهرة الفردوس* :)


تسلمي ع التنوير :amuse:  :embarrest: 


دمتِ بصحة وعآفية ..~

----------


## طالب من طلابك

مشكوره اختي على الطرح

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> مشكوره اختي على الطرح



 

العفوو خـيو *طالب من طلابك*

شكرآ لمروركـ  :amuse: 

تحيآتي ..~

----------

